# WTB: Seiko dial and hands?



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi all.

First time here on this sale forum. I am looking for some parts?

1: A 7005-8052 in almost any condition as long as it has dialfeets and dateframe. Original

2: Hands for 6309-7040 in good condition. Maybe someone has done a mod and has them around. Only original of interest.

3: Bezelinsert 6309-7040 Original.

//Roger


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Try in the wanted section mate, hopefully somebody on here will have the parts your after :thumbsup:


----------

